# How do you stop mirrors fogging up?



## saximus (Dec 12, 2011)

I did a Google search for this and there seems to be a whole bunch of "I've never tried it but I've heard that..."
Does anyone have any methods that they have actually tried and found to work? I shave in the shower and it would be great to be able to see what I'm doing for a change


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 12, 2011)

Spray shaving foam (not gel) on the mirror then buff off with paper towel, make sure the mirror is completely clean first though.
It doesn't last very long but only need to do it once a week.
You can also buy commercial products that do the same thing.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Dec 12, 2011)

I know this works in cars, not sure about bathrooms lol. Rain-X mobile


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 12, 2011)

Get a bar of soap slide it all over mirror and then buff up with like a towel or something


----------



## slide (Dec 12, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> I know this works in cars, not sure about bathrooms lol. Rain-X mobile


I have used rain x in the bathroom, its great! Also brilliant on glass shower doors, helps to keep it clean by repelling water. 
Hopefully you will now be able to go to work without looking like a slashing victim after shaving


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 12, 2011)

im with Geckoman on this one. shaving cream!!


----------



## Slithermetimbers (Dec 12, 2011)

Wd40


----------



## Illusive_Jag (Dec 12, 2011)

Exhaust fan..


----------



## saximus (Dec 12, 2011)

Womaman said:


> Exhaust fan..



Not when the mirror is in the shower


----------



## Selenotypus (Dec 12, 2011)

Just something I thought of oneday, might be on google.. lol... 

I put a mirror on the outside of the shower used to just hang one but now I have one stuck..steam can't get to it and I just turn the shower head on the right angle to keep steam off the glass


----------



## gosia (Dec 12, 2011)

Shave near the sink....


----------



## slim6y (Dec 12, 2011)

Move to a warmer climate where condensation is unlikely to form.

Generally temperatures above 24'C (mirror ambient temperature) are suitable. You just need a surface warm enough and vapour pressure right for there to be no condensation. I found in Cairns I had NO condensation and could shave while having a hot shower.

Personally, I do the 'by touch' method. I've found that I am fairly unobservant when it comes to shaving, so I am better to go by feel, let someone tell me I've missed a spot, go back, re-shave, to get that same person to say, nup, missed it again, to go back, re-shave, return to the person who will inevitably say, what, are you blind? To me asking them to come point to the missed spot and keep their finger there until I get to the mirror. 

So far, I've had no issues with my current methods.

OH - NEWS FLASH!!

OMG... I didn't read your mirror was in your shower? Is it as big as the one above your bed? 

Anyway - Had a BRAINY idea...

OMG... You'll LOVE IT!

Sax... You so gotta do this...

Suggestion!

Go to a wreckers, pull out the wiper motor from a dead car, get new wiper arms (because that would be dirty otherwise) and new blades, get a 12V transformer (because you really don't want a car battery in your shower and live electrical wiring is usually fine). And voilla! 

To be honest, this would be possible. You would want a fairly secure place for the transformer and wiring, but there's no reason it wouldn't work!


----------



## saximus (Dec 12, 2011)

I swear your posts are getting weirder Slim. Do you get like this at the end of every year when the kids have finally sent you insane right before your Summer break?


----------



## slim6y (Dec 12, 2011)

saximus said:


> I swear your posts are getting weirder Slim. Do you get like this at the end of every year when the kids have finally sent you insane right before your Summer break?



If you only knew how I was thinking it as I was typing it - oh, Sax... You'd be amazed at what falls out of this head!

But, really, the windscreen wiper idea will work! Honestly!


----------



## abnrmal91 (Dec 12, 2011)

It always amazes me the threads that turn up on APS. Currently discussing Sax's shower habits/setup lol


----------



## saximus (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey shhh I just wanted to know how to stop it fogging up. I knew people would say use an exhaust fan so had to add that it was inside the shower. What I was not prepared for, however, was suggestions of using car windscreen wipers...


----------



## Kyro (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm with tassie 97, a bar of soap & a dry cloth


----------



## slim6y (Dec 12, 2011)

saximus said:


> Hey shhh I just wanted to know how to stop it fogging up. I knew people would say use an exhaust fan so had to add that it was inside the shower. What I was not prepared for, however, was suggestions of using car windscreen wipers...



But you're not telling me that it's a bad idea though? Right?

Because out of all the ideas here, mine is both a) the most fun and b) the most manly of the ideas!

Soap on a mirror... Pfffft, girlie girls!


----------



## abnrmal91 (Dec 12, 2011)

Slim6y I am sorry but the manly option would be to actually grow the beard lol


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 12, 2011)

Apparently rubbing raw potato to glass or mirrors stops them from fogging up.


----------



## mcbuggsy (Dec 12, 2011)

It's easy..........grow a beard.......... but if a sensible answer is what you want, I can thoroughly recommend Rain X. I use it in my old rally car when it rains harder inside than out.
It's excellent.


----------



## slim6y (Dec 12, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Slim6y I am sorry but the manly option would be to actually grow the beard lol



I like your comment, but I disagree... The manly thing would be to buy a sharp knife and use a strip of tin foil....

But, building a windscreen wipered mirror would be the more 'modern' man....


----------



## vampstorso (Dec 12, 2011)

Hahahaha Paul you make me laugh so hard


Dan, 
You can actually buy mirrors that supposedly won't fog up in the shower, they're for shaving (normally advertised as for 'intimate' shaving lol) 
But worth a Google!


----------



## killimike (Dec 12, 2011)

CoolDenturesBro said:


> Hahahaha Paul you make me laugh so hard
> 
> 
> Dan,
> ...



Googling 'intimate shaving' is going to be an interesting one! 

I am all for shower shaving too, I may take some of these suggestions on board.


----------



## saximus (Dec 12, 2011)

CoolDenturesBro said:


> Dan,
> You can actually buy mirrors that supposedly won't fog up in the shower, they're for shaving (normally advertised as for 'intimate' shaving lol)
> But worth a Google!


The one I have is actually one of them but the coating only lasted a couple of months



killimike said:


> Googling 'intimate shaving' is going to be an interesting one!



Indeed. Especially at work


----------



## kawasakirider (Dec 12, 2011)

Blind people manage to shave, I do it in the shower without a mirror, you'll be right. Just have a quick glance in the mirror when you're out and if you have missed a bit, either shave it, or make it trendy.


----------



## Defective (Dec 13, 2011)

gosia said:


> Shave near the sink....


but thats just thinking like a female! we have to think like a male!


----------



## wokka (Dec 13, 2011)

If you heat the mirror to above the ambient temp it shouldn't fog. Maybe a heatmat would do that.


----------



## slim6y (Dec 13, 2011)

wokka said:


> If you heat the mirror to above the ambient temp it shouldn't fog. Maybe a heatmat would do that.



Electrical equipment in a shower? Not a good idea...

Hence, I say go for the windscreen wiper option with 12V transformer!!!


----------



## wokka (Dec 13, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Electrical equipment in a shower? Not a good idea...
> 
> Hence, I say go for the windscreen wiper option with 12V transformer!!!


Heat mat and heat cable are used all over the world in damp situations.They are primarily used in underfloor heating and heating water pipers to prevent freezing. Sometimes heat cable is run inside water pipe to keep water above freezing.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Dec 13, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Electrical equipment in a shower? Not a good idea...



Yer it's not a good idea. It's a great idea lol.


----------



## vampstorso (Dec 13, 2011)

looks like Slims idea is your last hope Sax!


----------

